# Residency Requirements & Health Insurance



## chris&vicky (Feb 6, 2013)

I understand from what I have read that after 90 days I must apply for residency and the requirements are (1) proof that you can financially support yourself and (2) that you have medical cover at least equivalent to that provided my the Spanish State system.

I will have with have rental income from my UK property, a private draw-down pension, and savings so believe that I satisfy point 1. 

With regard to point 2 I understand that I can get temporary medical cover for around 2 years with a S1 form but after 2 years I will need private health insurance.

I will be 61 when the S1 cover ends so that is 6 years of insurance until I qualify for Spanish State cover being a UK pensioner. This is is how it is now, of course it could all change by then.

At age 61 I would assume medical cover is very expensive so I was wondering how much I would need to budget for this?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

chris&vicky said:


> I understand from what I have read that after 90 days I must apply for residency and the requirements are (1) proof that you can financially support yourself and (2) that you have medical cover at least equivalent to that provided my the Spanish State system.
> 
> I will have with have rental income from my UK property, a private draw-down pension, and savings so believe that I satisfy point 1.
> 
> ...


private medical care in Spain, from a Spanish company, is considerably cheaper than you might expect - in fact the private healthcare we used to have for a family of four was less than I pay in _autónomo _payments every month!! 

have a look at the websites of companies such as Sanitas & ASSSA - & if you look through other threads on this subject you'll find various other comapnies recommended


----------



## elisa31bcn (Jan 23, 2013)

I am American, Spanish resident through marriage, 61 years old, and although I qualify for Spanish health care, choose also to carry my own private coverage. My policy with Sanitas runs around 65 euros a month....very reasonable I would say.


----------

